# größere zweier zahlen ermitteln und ausgeben



## graham (18. Okt 2007)

hallo!

ich hab da mal ne frage, 
und zwar wie kann man die die größere zweier zahlen mit hilfe der math-class ermitteln? 
mit einer if-abfrage hat es ganz gut geklappt, aber da gibts doch sicher nen professionelleren weg?


```
public static void main(String[] args) 
	{
		double zahl1 = -1, zahl2 = -1;

		System.out.println("Geben sie eine Zahl ein:");
		zahl1 = Input.leseKommazahl();
		System.out.println("Geben sie eine andere Zahl ein:");
		zahl2 = Input.leseKommazahl();
		if (zahl1 > zahl2)
		{
			System.out.println("Die größere Zahl ist: "+zahl1);
		}
		else if (zahl1 < zahl2)
		{
			System.out.println("Die größere Zahl ist: "+zahl2);
		}
		else
		{
			System.out.println("Sie sind gleich groß!");
		}
		System.exit(0);
	}//end main
```

-graham-


----------



## Murray (18. Okt 2007)

Math#max


----------



## graham (18. Okt 2007)

hey thx!


----------



## Ru!e (18. Okt 2007)

du bist nicht zufällig in würzburg auf ner it schule oder?
das selbe programm hab ich auch vor nem jahr geschrieben lol, exakt das selbe


----------



## HoaX (18. Okt 2007)

das macht man glaub ich auf jeder schule ...

meinst du die schule neben dem kbbz? oder gibts mittlerweile noch ne andere?


----------



## Marco13 (18. Okt 2007)

Math.max hilft aber recht wenig, wenn ausgegben werden soll, wenn sie gleich sind. Aber manche würden dann wahrscheinlich vor lauter Progessionalität sowas schreiben wie

```
if (Math.max(a,b) == Math.min(a,b)) System.out.println("Gleich!");
```
 :lol:


----------



## Murray (18. Okt 2007)

Marco13 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Math.max hilft aber recht wenig, wenn ausgegben werden soll, wenn sie gleich sind.


Das stimmt. Aber es wurde ja explizit danach gefragt, die größere von zwei Zahlen mit Hilfe der Klasse Math zu bestimmen.


----------

